# Daytrading US Market



## ducati916 (26 September 2007)

Does anyone want to daytrade the US Market on a daily basis [from the open to close] utilizing a "team" approach?

I trade BNI & UNP on a daily basis [daytrades] I tend to trade the Open aggressively, and try to avoid the intra-day chop.

Communication via possibly MSM Messenger or similar during the trading hours.

Any interested, let me know.

jog on
d998


----------

